# Water bottle cage. What's the best ?



## Rockass

_I use the jersey pocket and on the frame cage for my water bottles, now._
I have always though the _saddle cage_ was a cool idea. 
What is *THE* best option?


----------



## MisterMike

IMO putting the extra weight of a bottle up high on the bike (saddle) is going to be more noticeable than down low (on down and seat tubes). Heck, if I could take my 1lb seat pack and move it to the little area above the BB and under the bottles I'd do that too. When you are out of the saddle the seat arcs back and forth. A saddle mounted bottle is at the point where it's moving the fastest and most distance. (remember angular velocity?). It's essentially the same thing as rotating weight but maybe even worse since you have to accelerate/decelerate it so quickly. Some "maul"(sway) the bike worse than others when they climb so it's a bigger deal for some than others.

Then there's the whole "get your leg up high enough to mount and dismount" factor. And, I thing there was an article in last month's Velonews that said there's no real aero advantage either.

So I don't know what the "best" option is but it isn't a saddle cage as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Herkwo

*Any cage that holds your water bottle snug will suffice*

I personnaly do not like the ones that attach to the seat post since it interferes with my saddle/seat bag.
If you want a cage that will not mark up your bottles then avoid aluminum. I'd opt for stainless steel, Ti, plastic/fiberglass, or carbon. Bottomline, get one that appeals to you and looks good on your bike. I've had Novara Stainless-Steel cages from REI for less than $10 each and currently have Blackburn Camber CF Carbon bottle cages that I found on sale.


----------



## pigpen

Frame cages are the best option
Retro bike = SS version of Arundel or King ti cages
New fangled carbon = Arundel Mandible are slick


----------



## eplanajr

Just depends on what you like. I have the Specialized "Rib Cage" on both my bike and my wife's bike. I like the plastic ones and they are reasonably priced...

You'll see people with $4000 rigs with $3 bottle cages and you'll see the opposite just as much.


----------



## jlwdm

pigpen said:


> Frame cages are the best option
> Retro bike = SS version of Arundel or King ti cages
> New fangled carbon = Arundel Mandible are slick



+1

Serotta steel CSI has all silver components and Arundel SS
Other two bikes, ti and carbon and ti, have Arundel Mandible

Jeff


----------



## MerlinAma

Rockass said:


> _I use the jersey pocket and on the frame cage for my water bottles, now._
> I have always though the _saddle cage_ was a cool idea.
> What is *THE* best option?


Saddle cage identifies you as a triathlete. 'Nuff said.


----------



## johnlh

100oz Camelbak Mule, loaded with figs and pemican bars.


----------



## cinelliguy

+1 Arundel Mandible. Never lets go of the bottle no matter what.


----------



## xian

Serfas makes reasonable carbon cages if that is your direction.


----------



## Lawfarm

xian said:


> Serfas makes reasonable carbon cages if that is your direction.


Reasonable? Seriously? That's not the best.

It was nailed above. King Cages...titanium. They rock.


----------



## 55x11

eplanajr said:


> Just depends on what you like. I have the Specialized "Rib Cage" on both my bike and my wife's bike. I like the plastic ones and they are reasonably priced...
> 
> You'll see people with $4000 rigs with $3 bottle cages and you'll see the opposite just as much.


$4000 bottle cages on $3 bikes? Where?!


----------



## Camilo

Of course the aluminum ones are reasonably light, very cheap and work perfectly. I recommend the anodized/painted ones because the silver ones will leave black marks on your bottles.

I bought some hollow-wire stainless steel cages from Performance or Nashbar a few years ago. They have the classic wire bottle cage look (as opposed to carbon fiber) and are very light weight - about 1/2 ounce heavier than expensive CF cages - and very cheap compared to CF. Very happy - bullet proof and I happen to like the stealth look. 

But if you like the CF look, there's many relatively inexpensive options that seem to work if you do a search for recommendaitons, and of course you can spend a surprising amount of money on them if you want. You can save about an ounce each over cheap alu. wire ones, and about 1/2 ounce each over the stainless wire ones


----------



## eplanajr

55x11 said:


> $4000 bottle cages on $3 bikes? Where?!


probably in portland.. on a fixie


----------



## Cpk

When I got my current ride I put black aluminum cages on it and I thought that it looked stupid as most of the bike is carbon. Had a gift cert. to a local shop and got two Ravx Gamma X cages. They have worked very well for me. hold the bottles very securely, no ejections etc


----------



## Brad the Bold

cinelliguy said:


> +1 Arundel Mandible. Never lets go of the bottle no matter what.


Arundel? It sounds like it was crafted by the elves from Lord of the Rings. And at $60 each it should be. 

Seriously? $60? For a water bottle cage? Why?

Lighter, more areodynamic you say? Not when you put a flippin water bottle in it.


----------



## Gnarly 928

Tack Tao (sp?) Nice looking, very light. cheap and strong. Been using them on my racebikes for about 5yrs with good results.


----------



## cdhbrad

I have the Ravx Gamma X cages on most of my bikes. Very sturdy, but still light.


----------



## Len J

Nitto cages, Looks good on any bike


----------



## Ken_Birchall

I will never understand the nit picking over bottle cages, I just buy whatever colours go with my frame and like one of the other posters I usually have an extra in my jersey pocket AND on occasion have been known to also have a full camelbak (I likes my h20)


----------



## Shaba

For my Polar 22 oz bottles the Bontrager plastic cages work great. Bottles have never fallen out.


----------



## mcsqueak

llrules00 said:


> ebay has lightweight and great quality carbon bottle cages for about $12-15/each. i bought my 2 pack @ $24 shipped. looks like they're raising prices.
> 
> they have lots of designs too, including sideloaders. My sideloaders came in at 18g each...
> 
> that makes them lighter than the $50 carbon cages on my other bike..


I've been using a set of carbon bottle cages from Ebay for a year now (probably from the same Chinese company you got yours from), and they've been great. They were as light as claimed, and I have not had any problems with bottles popping out or the cages breaking. I can't imagine paying $40-$50 for a carbon cage, which is what some manufacturers charge.


----------



## GetReal

Ken_Birchall said:


> I will never understand the nit picking over bottle cages, I just buy whatever colours go with my frame and like one of the other posters I usually have an extra in my jersey pocket AND on occasion have been known to also have a full camelbak (I likes my h20)



Same here. I've been on rides where I'd be happy to drink from a water hose. The brand name or material of the bottle cages is the last thing on my mind.


----------



## masornia925

llrules00 said:


> ebay has lightweight and great quality carbon bottle cages for about $12-15/each. i bought my 2 pack @ $24 shipped. looks like they're raising prices.
> 
> they have lots of designs too, including sideloaders. My sideloaders came in at 18g each...
> 
> that makes them lighter than the $50 carbon cages on my other bike..


can u guys provide a link or description of the cages you are referring to? I've been hearing nothing but great things from these as well...


----------



## mcsqueak

masornia925 said:


> can u guys provide a link or description of the cages you are referring to? I've been hearing nothing but great things from these as well...


Here is the exact cage I have

Go to Ebay and type "carbon water bottle cage" and you'll get all sorts of hits.


----------



## rubbersoul

Planet bike carbon MEC


----------



## cydswipe

I'd stay with dark colored cages, like carbon or black. They are stronger on a molecular level because of the weakening of the bonds due to colorization of the plastic or metals. No not, really, you guys are putting a lot of thought into a water bottle cage.


----------



## Kram

Really? All of this over bottle cages? As long as it
a) holds my bottle
b) looks decent
c) doesn't cost a million dollars
d) doesn't weigh a ton 
What else do you need?


----------



## Chainstay

Herkwo said:


> If you want a cage that will not mark up your bottles then avoid aluminum. I'd opt for stainless steel, Ti, plastic/fiberglass, or carbon.


It doesn't matter what the cage material is. The bottles get crap on them thrown up from the front wheel. It then gets ground into the bottle when you pull it in and out of the cage.


----------



## MSDos5

Kram said:


> Really? All of this over bottle cages? As long as it
> a) holds my bottle
> b) looks decent
> c) doesn't cost a million dollars
> d) doesn't weigh a ton
> What else do you need?


I'm with you, mine are steel is real and have the names of My LBShops on them. I went with metal bottles which aren't much different because the paint flakes off them, _weird tidbit._ We have almost the warmest and coldest weather in the country, in turn I use camelbak to stay out during our humid cook part of the summer.


----------



## electricfactory

The best, just look;
http://cgi.ebay.com/SpeedPark-Full-...aultDomain_0&hash=item19c0f6676e#ht_797wt_816


----------



## mcaswell

electricfactory said:


> The best, just look;
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SpeedPark-Full-...aultDomain_0&hash=item19c0f6676e#ht_797wt_816


Free shipping!

--Michael


----------



## jlwdm

mcaswell said:


> Free shipping!
> 
> --Michael


For the price there should be free shipping to Central and South America, Africa and Russia. They could personally deliver the cages.

Jeff


----------



## Ultrasaurus

electricfactory said:


> The best, just look;
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SpeedPark-Full-...aultDomain_0&hash=item19c0f6676e#ht_797wt_816


2 sold!


----------



## AvantDale

I've been using my Ebay carbon cages for almost two years now...never lost a bottle. 25 bucks shipped for two.


----------



## GA1911

I found a cage by Velocity at an online retailer. Black (comes in many colors) plastic, looks a little different, and for $2.99 each just had to try them. Holds bottle tight except my Camelback Podium Chill bottle is a little too big. The bottom line is they work for most bottles.


----------



## inthesticks

Ultrasaurus said:


> 2 sold!


I seen that also...they sold for $31...not sure how that fig got in there.

I have the CF bontrager ones, very light and hold the bottles good.

R


----------



## Wood Devil

Rockass said:


> _I use the jersey pocket and on the frame cage for my water bottles, now._
> I have always though the _saddle cage_ was a cool idea.
> What is *THE* best option?


Well, I went out and bought a Profile bottle holder to put on my bike. The first ride out I hit a bump in the road and the bottle flew out, skidded along for a second, and then went underneath my back tire. I nearly killed myself.

I'm now back to wearing my pack, in which I stow my water and other items. Too much stuff in my shirt makes the collar seem like its got a strangle-hold on my neck.


----------



## rgordin

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1024942_-1_1592508_20000_400163

I have these and have had no problems with them holding the bottle. Good price and an additional 15% off through this weekend = a little over $21!


----------



## JacoStillLives

eplanajr said:


> probably in portland.. on a fixie


Put a bird on it...


----------



## GetReal

Wood Devil said:


> Well, I went out and bought a Profile bottle holder to put on my bike. The first ride out I hit a bump in the road and the bottle flew out, skidded along for a second, and then went underneath my back tire. I nearly killed myself.
> 
> I'm now back to wearing my pack, in which I stow my water and other items. Too much stuff in my shirt makes the collar seem like its got a strangle-hold on my neck.



I myself can't figure out why somone would want a fixed cage (carbon/plastic) The wire cages allow you to form them a bit if the bottles rattle or move.

I've seen too many rider lose a bottle with those profile holders, especially behind the saddle.


----------



## Bob Ross

Gnarly 928 said:


> Tack Tao (sp?) Nice looking, very light. cheap and strong. Been using them on my racebikes for about 5yrs with good results.


It's Tac*x* Tao. And that's been my go-to cage for 3 or 4 years, I've got them on all of my bikes

...but I've had some seriously bad luck with them recently: Broke three separate Tacx Tao cages within a very brief period. Exact same fatal flaw on all three: The little L-shaped lip that supports the bottom of the bottle snapped off when I hit a bump. 

So I'm probably switching back to metal cages even if Tacx does make good on their offer to replace free of charge.


----------



## eplanajr

JacoStillLives said:


> Put a bird on it...


classic


----------

